# Can men use female bindings?



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You should be able to get a men's med binding for a US 9.5. 

You really just want pink bindings, don't you!? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

So true, first came guys wearing ladies jeans, I swear if a new craze of riding on womens bindings catches on I will officially start skiing again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

i would look pretty darn sexy in pink bindings, but the store doesnt have any male Large bindings left, only females


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Lenny, you're killing the image of the bronzed ANZAC here mate.

What sort of binding are you chasing that you can't get in Men's to suit size 9.5 here in Australia?


----------

